# Where to buy wood chunks?



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Been looking to find a place near my house with a variety of woods in CHUNKS, not chips. Haven't been able to find any Cherry or Apple in chunks anywhere. I live off of Olive Rd/Scenic hwy. So somewhere off 9th/Davis and the intersecting roads is what I consider close.. Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Austin said:


> Been looking to find a place near my house with a variety of woods in CHUNKS, not chips. Haven't been able to find any Cherry or Apple in chunks anywhere. I live off of Olive Rd/Scenic hwy. So somewhere off 9th/Davis and the intersecting roads is what I consider close.. Thanks


Bass Pro Shops sell bags of chunk wood. Apple, Cherry, Mesquite and Hickory in a couple sizes of bags.
Lowe's and Wal-Mart sells Hickory and Mesquite.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

You may or may not know this so I am going to throw it out there. You can smoke with any hardwood. Much of the smoking I do I use the fallen branches etc from the yard, or after I trim up the trees I will use that as well. If you haven't tried the local trees you should.

That being said I have seen Apple at the Wal-mart in Navarre but it's not standard. You have to get lucky to get it. 

And like Paymaster said Bass Pro sells a good mix. 

Or, if you want really close there are websites that sell it and ship it to your house.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

maybe its a crazy idea as I dont own or remember the last time I used a smoker....but could you "flavor" your wood? soak in say a water/apple juice mix or other fruit flav? maybe add of tray of apple juice or other liquid in the smoker?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocko said:


> maybe its a crazy idea as I dont own or remember the last time I used a smoker....but could you "flavor" your wood? soak in say a water/apple juice mix or other fruit flav? maybe add of tray of apple juice or other liquid in the smoker?


I use fruit wood but I also use apple juice in my water pan and I spray the meat I smoke with a mix of 1 part Cider Vinegar and 5 parts Apple Juice about once per hour.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Go to the farmers market on Palafox Saturday mornings, a guy there sells a ton of different wood chunks there for either $1.50 or $2.00 a bag. The bag is rather small but it will do you a few smoke sessions. Cherry, wild cherry, pecan, apple, sasafrass, pear, etc.....


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

I get mine @ Sports Academy at Olive and Davis. They normally carry 50lb. bags of Mesquite, Pecan, Hicory and occasionally Apple(chunks not chips)
. They are very reasonable in price as well; $15 a bag is what I remember.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought a big bag of apple chunks at publix yesterday in navarre...around 8 bucks


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Haven't done it yet, but when I cut back the Cherry Laurel's in the backyard going to try them in the smoker. It's a soft wood but has a beautiful cherry smell when you cut the limbs. Winn Dixie on Bayou Blvd had big bags of split pecan last year for $10 each. I got two and have just about used them all, but they don't have it again this year. They do have small bags of chunks in the store but they're pretty pricey. I usually go through a couple of the small bags when smoking ribs and butts.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

The grocery advantage in cantonment has bags of various wood chunks pretty cheap or they did back in October, I would think they still have them give them a call.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if there is a Winn Dixie over there, but they sell the apple chuncks - at least the one on Nine Mile Rd. does. Side note - I bought some of the Jack Daniels chips from Bass Pro and man, them things smell good if you know what I mean. Bout knocked me down when I opened the bag. Smoked some chicken quarters with them a few weeks ago and they were good.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

There's a firewood yard in Pace that sells chunks in 20 somthing pound bags for $10. Back in Deceber I bought cherry,pecan,and hickory, and they had more flavors too I just cant remember what kind


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretty sure Apple Market on scenic has assorted bags of chunks out front. Hope it helps, but sounds like you have plenty of options


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Go to craigslist, type in wood, under the farm and garden section... Good luck!


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

back from the dead! 
Noticed apple market in fact does have assorted chunks of wood last night. Cherry, pear, hickory... all sorts of stuff (bunch more I can't remember). A bit late, but maybe this will be useful for someone.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Sports Academy at Olive and Davis, BAGS of the stuff, check them out :whistling: :whistling: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

We stock alot of chunks and some chips at Escambia Electric. Apple is hard to get right now. I stock about 12 different woods, $5 bag


----------

